# Kiểm soát cân nặng đơn giản tại nhà



## bobodinh (11/9/21)

Kiểm soát cân nặng đơn giản tại nhà Mỡ bụng là mối lo ngại của rất nhiều người, nhất là chị em phụ nữ. Nó không chỉ làm “hỏng dáng” của chị em, Cân phân tích 3 số lẻmà còn gây nên một số vấn đề về mặt sức khỏe như đầy hơi, ợ nóng, tiểu đường, bệnh tim, ung thư, đột quỵ và mất trí nhớ. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Giảm mỡ bụng không chỉ giúp cải thiện hình dáng cơ thể mà còn vì mục tiêu sức khỏe toàn diện. Hãy thực hiện Cân phân tích điện tử theo những bước đơn giản dưới đây để có một vòng eo “như ý muốn”. 1. Chia nhỏ các bữa ăn Thay vì ăn 3 bữa chính mỗi ngày, bạn hãy chia các bữa ăn thành 5-6 bữa nhỏ/ ngày bằng cách giảm khẩu phần của mỗi bữa ăn. Ăn nhiều bữa nhỏ trong ngày giúp bạn tránh tình trạng ăn quá nhiều thức ăn, thúc đẩy hoạt động trao đổi chất bởi vì cơ thể phải đốt cháy calo liên tục. 2. Đừng bao giờ bỏ bữa sáng Sau một đêm ngủ dậy, nếu bạn không nạp năng lượng ngay lập tức cho cơ thể, bạn sẽ rơi vào “trạng thái đói”. Hoạt động trao đổi chất trong cơ thể buộc phải chậm lại để tiết kiệm năng lượng, do đó nếu bạn muốm giảm mỡ bụng tốt nhất đừng bỏ qua bữa sáng. Các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng cũng đã khuyên rằng, bữa sáng nên là bữa ăn chính trong ngày. 3. Kiểm soát chặt chẽ nguồn thực phẩm tiêu thụ Cố gắng ăn nhiều thực phẩm có tác dụng đốt cháy chất béo như gạo lức, ngũ cốc, rau, trái cây tự nhiên, sữa tách kem, thịt nạc, hải sản và lòng trắng trứng. Bên cạnh đó, bạn nên tránh những món ăn yêu thích như pizza, bánh mì kẹp thịt, thực phẩm chiên, bánh mì, thịt béo và các sản phẩm nhiều đường. 4. Ăn chậm Bạn hãy tập cho mình thói quen ăn từ từ, và ăn từng miếng nhỏ, nhai kỹ để tránh đầy hơi. 5. Áp dụng những bài tập hiệu quả nhất Một số bài tập như đi bộ nhanh, chạy bộ, thể dục nhịp điệu, đi xe đạp được cho là những bài tập tốt nhất để giảm mỡ bụng vì nó khiến tim đập nhanh hơn, đồng thời khuyến khích đốt cháy chất béo. Nếu bạn tập thể dục trước khi ăn sáng, cơ thể bạn sẽ đốt cháy lượng mỡ dư thừa còn lại, do đó đây chính là thời điểm tốt nhất để đốt cháy mỡ bụng. 6. Uống thật nhiều nước Giữ nước cho cơ thể là một nhu cầu thiết yếu nếu muốn đánh tan mỡ bụng, bởi vì nếu cơ thể thiếu nước, chức năng của gan sẽ không được thực hiện và quá trình đốt chất béo diễn ra không hiệu quả. Kết hợp uống nước lọc và trà xanh nóng vì trà nóng giúp trung hòa những ảnh hưởng của những thực phẩm béo. 7. Ngủ đủ giấc Đừng nghĩ rằng ngủ nhiều sẽ làm cho bạn béo hơn. Nếu bạn ngủ không đủ ít nhất 7-8 tiếng mỗi đêm, cơ thể sẽ không có đủ năng lượng để làm việc, ăn uống cũng không ngon. Một số nghiên cứu đã chỉ ra rằng, với những người thường xuyên mệt mỏi, quá trình trao đổi chất diễn ra rất chậm. 8. Hạn chế uống rượu Bởi vì rượu có tác động đến gan, uống những đồ uống có chất cồn sẽ làm chậm lại quá trình đốt cháy chất béo tự nhiên của cơ thể. Thi thoảng “nhâm nhi” một ly rượu vang đỏ có lẽ là lựa chọn tốt nhất chp sức khỏe. 9. Cố gắng đi bộ nhiều Hãy cố gắng đi lại nhiều nhất mức có thể để gia tăng quá trình vận động và trao đổi chất. Bạn hãy chịu khó leo cầu thang bộ thay vì chui vào cầu thang máy và chỉ việc nhấn nút. 10. Cắt giảm lượng muối Ăn quá nhiều muối làm cho cơ thể giữ nước, khiến vùng bụng luôn phình to. Thông thường, giá cân phân tích 4 số lẻchúng ta có thể nhận đủ lượng muối cần thiết thông qua chế độ ăn mà không cần phải bổ sung thêm vào thức ăn. 11. Tránh căng thẳng Có thể bạn không tin, nhưng stress có thể dẫn đến tăng cân. Khi tâm trạng không thoải mái, cơ thể giải phóng ra rất nhiều hooc môn làm ảnh hưởng đến quá trình trao đổi chất.


----------

